# Good Flow rate # for the Grand?



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just curious, whats a good flow rate for the Grand? Not getting my hopes up for tomorrow or the next day or so but for future reference it'd really help. Again it'd be nice to hit it tomorrow but may be going elsewhere. Like the Chagrin. Thanks ya'll


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Many say under 600, i personally like it between 300-400.


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks man. Last I checked it was still over 1000. idk if its still THAT high...Chagrin it is! Looks like the Grand will have to wait another 5 years


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Rootstown308 said:


> Thanks man. Last I checked it was still over 1000. idk if its still THAT high...Chagrin it is! Looks like the Grand will have to wait another 5 years



Go to www.riverboss.com for up to date flow data on ohios steelhead alley streams. Right now the Grand River is right around "525"
You might be able to fish it by the weekend. probably be people there trying before.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

My magic number for pinning around 700..


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

There's a big diff in whether the flow is fishable if its from snow melt off vs rain

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

400 for a good day


----------



## Rootstown308 (Mar 15, 2012)

It was just under 500 today in the Upper Grand...SLOW SLOW SLOW. Was there 5 hours, after around 10 most people cleared out. Wise a move if you live close by.


----------

